# My baby hates going to sleep



## MBA (May 22, 2005)

(Edited to clarify my question)
Does anyone out there have a baby who hates going to sleep? My baby gets increasinly distraught as sleep comes nearer. It's so bad, I spend 30 minutes to hours trying to get her down. Her lids are closed, then she lets out a wail - as if to say - "it's terrible! I don't want to sleep!" It almost seems like going to sleep is painful for her!
Here's what we've tried:
bath, then massage, then rocking, then nursing. (this is what used to work).
carrying her in the sling
giving up and playing with her
bringing her to our bed right off the bat
laying her on our bed as we talk
walkig around and bouncing her
singing to her
tucking blankies around her arms so she slows down
playing the mobile
gently rocking her side to side while she is laying down

?????







:


----------



## lasciate (May 4, 2005)

My baby is constantly revising her bedtime. For months she went to be at 9:30pm. Then she was tired and bedtime moved to 7pm for a few weeks. Now it's back to 9pm.

She has also gone through phases of nursing to sleep, of mommy holding her while she falls asleep, of daddy holding her while she falls asleep, back to nursing to sleep, and back to daddy holding her as she falls asleep.

No such thing as a concrete routine here


----------

